# DV accident yesterday (wed)



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know what happened on the Freighter wed? I heard on the vhf that a female surfaced, was having trouble breathing and was spitting up blood. Boat took her to CG base. I asked CG personnel at Sherman cove this am, they said they life flitted her when she arrived. Sounds like she was embolised. Boat she was on was bubbles something. Any info??


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

That sounds like exactly what she did... Unfortunate and preventable, just scream and go... doing some checking


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't hear about that. Keep us posted.


----------



## The Barb (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought she was on the Bottom Deweller,32ft Proline,might be wrong,heared it from fellow fisherman,that life flight had to come from Mobile or anyway would be to long,Captain took her to coast guard station where she was life flighted to mobile to a decompressure chamber,havent heard anything else except the crew and Captain did a great Job,Hats off to Steve the Captain and crew for fast thinking,every minute counts,Again GREAT JOB in a tense situation,Big Pat on the back from other fisherman.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Could have been bottom dweller. I just heard a garbled transmission of it.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Why wasn't she taken to NAS..? They have a multiplace chamber and the best diving doctors anywhere. It is open to the public for diving emergency's.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Ocean Master said:


> Why wasn't she taken to NAS..? They have a multiplace chamber and the best diving doctors anywhere. It is open to the public for diving emergency's.


"Officially" their chambers and dive medical experts are not available to the public for such injuries.


----------



## skipperbrown (Jul 26, 2011)

NAS used to take divers on a case by case basis depending on whether the chamber was up and the staff available. It is best to call DAN to find the nearest available chamber.


----------

